# Maisie Orchids



## abax (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been trying to find out is Maisie is still selling Chinese Cyms. Any
personal knowledge about Michael Fung? His daughter or granddaughter
is assumed to be running the business, but the internet is no help.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2013)

I haven't heard that name in years!


----------

